# Ladder saftey



## MechanicalDVR

Make sure it is on the proper angle, have nothing in my hands for wall, extension, or roof ladders. Use the ladder for the method it is designed, that's about it.


----------



## mitch65

I always tie off extension ladders or have someone at the base. One of our guys rode one down 14' on a newly polished concrete floor. Broke both wrists. Apparently not awesome to have to get your girlfriend to wipe your a$$ with both arms in casts.


----------



## Majewski

Wired.hassle said:


> What do you do to feel safe on a ladder?


I don't go on them!


----------



## Wired.hassle

Majewski said:


> I don't go on them!


Can we set up an official conference call between you , my BOSS , and my self? I would love for them to hear your solution.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wired.hassle said:


> Can we set up an official conference call between you , my BOSS , and my self? I would love for them to hear your solution.


I'd bet any boss that liked his paycheck would tell you that no ladders are required sitting home on the couch.


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> I'd bet any boss that liked his paycheck would tell you that no ladders are required sitting home on the couch.


No ****. Now back to my op. What about in the work place?:thumbsup:


----------



## Majewski

Wired.hassle said:


> Can we set up an official conference call between you , my BOSS , and my self? I would love for them to hear your solution.


I will play the no habla game!


----------



## drewsserviceco

After falling 25' my first year in the trade you would think I would be more cautious with ladders. I guess I'm a glutton for punishment.


----------



## Going_Commando

Wired.hassle said:


> Ladder.... What a weird word.
> 
> Any ways. I dont mind climbing structure , using lifts , or being in high places. I do hate ladders though. Extention ladders , Step ladders , wall mounted pretty much all of them. Ive seen a few accidents involving ladders and would love to just say I never have had one myself but..... Not necessarily true.
> 
> 
> I always wear my nut swing and tie off. Although some guys dont.
> 
> I hate ladders and I always feel uneasy while using them. Im not afraid of hights , I just hate ladders.
> 
> 
> What do you do to feel safe on a ladder?


I guess I don't find ladders that scary. I've taken one digger, and that was when I was 14 and had a 4' stepladder leaned up against the wall and tried to stand on the top step on a stair landing. Learned my lesson on that one. I can't say that I've ever tied off on a ladder except when it was leaned up against a pole. I'll throw a bungee cord or something on the top of the ladder to hold it to a building if its windy though.


----------



## Wired.hassle

Majewski said:


> I will play the no habla game!


That's fine my HR lady speaks spanish fluently. :thumbup:


----------



## Majewski

Wired.hassle said:


> No ****. Now back to my op. What about in the work place?:thumbsup:


Ok ok
I also hate them. despise the extension ladders because I am terrified of heights. I always try to do other tasks. Being in lifts I don't mind. Step ladders I don't mind, depending on what I'm doing on them. I don't "feel safe" though, not on any of them. Does that help better?


----------



## Going_Commando

Found this pic of me playing on a jack ladder from a few years ago. It was a crowd pleaser the last time I posted it. :laughing:


----------



## Wired.hassle

Going_Commando said:


> I guess I don't find ladders that scary. I've taken one digger, and that was when I was 14 and had a 4' stepladder leaned up against the wall and tried to stand on the top step on a stair landing. Learned my lesson on that one. I can't say that I've ever tied off on a ladder except when it was leaned up against a pole. I'll throw a bungee cord or something on the top of the ladder to hold it to a building if its windy though.


Im not afraid of them. I just despise them. And they suck. And no one ever dropped a device whilst using a lift.....


----------



## Majewski

Wired.hassle said:


> That's fine my HR lady speaks spanish fluently. :thumbup:


My goose is cooked!



Going_Commando said:


> Found this pic of me playing on a jack ladder from a few years ago. It was a crowd pleaser the last time I posted it. :laughing:


You make me uncomfortable. lol


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> My goose is cooked!
> 
> 
> 
> You make me uncomfortable. lol


I trained as a young child to become a fearless electrician.


----------



## Majewski

Wirenuting said:


> I trained as a young child to become a fearless electrician.


Oh I always have fear. I use it as motivation.


----------



## Wirenuting

Majewski said:


> Oh I always have fear. I use it as motivation.


I was almost washed over the side of a ship, a destroyer escort, when we rolled during a hurricane. Only a ladder welded to the bulkhead saved me... I now know how them ladders get bent from squeezing. 
That wave soaked me from head to toe..


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> I trained as a young child to become a fearless electrician.


It's all relative to perspective, I look back and say I survived being a young child on the way to becoming fearless. Jumping off roofs, climbing to stupid heights on old trees, trying to walk on clothes lines and on top of swing sets, riding bikes on RR track rails.....


----------



## HackWork

I always worry about an extension ladder kicking out on me. Here's a tip for when you don't have someone to foot it and don't have anything to tie off to. Drill a 3/16" hole in the cement and use a Tapcon screw to hold down a 1-hole strap. Then tie the rope to the 1-hole strap and the other end to the feet of the ladder. There won't be much weight on it, but it will stop the ladder from sliding and kicking out.

Ive done the same thing on pavement using a 4" deck screw. Since the rope is pulling on such an angle it won't pull out.


----------



## Wirenuting

HackWork said:


> I always worry about an extension ladder kicking out on me. Here's a tip for when you don't have someone to foot it and don't have anything to tie off to. Drill a 3/16" hole in the cement and use a Tapcon screw to hold down a 1-hole strap. Then tie the rope to the 1-hole strap and the other end to the feet of the ladder. There won't be much weight on it, but it will stop the ladder from sliding and kicking out.
> 
> Ive done the same thing on pavement using a 4" deck screw. Since the rope is pulling on such an angle it won't pull out.


Years ago when I was just starting I had an extension ladder kick out on me. 
I was strapping TW in a FD bay. 
As the ladder kicked out, I climbed higher, faster. Didn't matter as I still ended up on the floor. The JW's watched the whole thing laughing.


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> It's all relative to perspective, I look back and say I survived being a young child on the way to becoming fearless. Jumping off roofs, climbing to stupid heights on old trees, trying to walk on clothes lines and on top of swing sets, riding bikes on RR track rails.....


As a kid I buried the lower part of my fathers 30' aluminum extension ladder in the ground. Climbed up and had a good old time. Didn't take long for it to bend over. Man my father was pissed,, almost as bad as when I tossed out his Simpson meter cause I thought I broke it..(dead battery)


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wirenuting said:


> As a kid I buried the lower part of my fathers 30' aluminum extension ladder in the ground. Climbed up and had a good old time. Didn't take long for it to bend over. Man my father was pissed,, almost as bad as when I tossed out his Simpson meter cause I thought I broke it..(dead battery)


Surprised you made it through the Simpson incident. :thumbsup:


----------



## Wirenuting

MechanicalDVR said:


> Surprised you made it through the Simpson incident. :thumbsup:


Me to. 
My father was a wonderful inspiration for me to join the navy and see the world. 
(72% water). :thumbup:


----------



## splatz

I keep some big nails about 6" long in the truck to use as tie offs, I drive them right into blacktop and leave an inch or so exposed. I use some mule tape to tie off. When I'm done I just drive the nail in flat. It's right by the wall so it's not going to make trouble.


----------



## macmikeman

HackWork said:


> I always worry about an extension ladder kicking out on me. Here's a tip for when you don't have someone to foot it and don't have anything to tie off to. Drill a 3/16" hole in the cement and use a Tapcon screw to hold down a 1-hole strap. Then tie the rope to the 1-hole strap and the other end to the feet of the ladder. There won't be much weight on it, but it will stop the ladder from sliding and kicking out.
> 
> Ive done the same thing on pavement using a 4" deck screw. Since the rope is pulling on such an angle it won't pull out.


It's time for your Haxtip of the day! ....


----------



## macmikeman

Most of my life I stood fearless on the top of my step ladders. Sometimes one foot, sometimes dancing. It is a surf big wave thing, had flawless balance. Flawless. My legs are not as strong as they once were, I don't fart around like that any more (much). Seriously , most of you young guys afraid of ladders are a kitty cat name the forum won't let me post. :thumbsup:


----------



## LARMGUY

wired.hassle said:


> ladder.... What a weird word.
> 
> Any ways. I dont mind climbing structure , using lifts , or being in high places. I do hate ladders though. Extention ladders , step ladders , wall mounted pretty much all of them. Ive seen a few accidents involving ladders and would love to just say i never have had one myself but..... Not necessarily true.
> 
> 
> I always wear my nut swing and tie off. Although some guys dont.
> 
> I hate ladders and i always feel uneasy while using them. Im not afraid of hights , i just hate ladders.
> 
> 
> What do you do to feel safe on a ladder?


Amen!

The last fall I took was 10 ft down riding an extension ladder.
It took me four years, four major surgeries, frozen toe joints and the loss of grip in my right hand to get back to work.

Through all this a quad bypass.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

macmikeman said:


> Most of my life I stood fearless on the top of my step ladders. Sometimes one foot, sometimes dancing. It is a surf big wave thing, had flawless balance. Flawless. My legs are not as strong as they once were, I don't fart around like that any more (much). Seriously , most of you young guys afraid of ladders are a kitty cat name the forum won't let me post. :thumbsup:


These chips come to mind ?


----------



## Wired.hassle

macmikeman said:


> Most of my life I stood fearless on the top of my step ladders. Sometimes one foot, sometimes dancing. It is a surf big wave thing, had flawless balance. Flawless. My legs are not as strong as they once were, I don't fart around like that any more (much). Seriously , most of you young guys afraid of ladders are a kitty cat name the forum won't let me post. :thumbsup:




Well Im no (kitty cat name the forum doesnt let us post.) Ive been on some pretty tall towers and also cleaned windows for about 3 months up in Chitown. ( I got fired for pissing off a scaffold) like anyone could see my little peter from 95' below me ..:laughing:


But I hate ladders. They're mostly junk and only.getting worse.


----------



## Majewski

Wired.hassle said:


> Well Im no (kitty cat name the forum doesnt let us post.) Ive been on some pretty tall towers and also cleaned windows for about 3 months up in Chitown. ( I got fired for pissing off a scaffold) like anyone could see my little peter from 95' below me ..:laughing:
> 
> 
> But I hate ladders. They're mostly junk and only.getting worse.


Ban ladders!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wired.hassle said:


> Well Im no (kitty cat name the forum doesnt let us post.) Ive been on some pretty tall towers and also cleaned windows for about 3 months up in Chitown. ( I got fired for pissing off a scaffold) like anyone could see my little peter from 95' below me ..:laughing:
> 
> 
> But I hate ladders. They're mostly junk and only.getting worse.


Were there no people on the opposite side of the window?


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Were there no people on the opposite side of the window?


Wouldnt have mattered. I wasnt pissing on the window I was cleaning and my back was turned to the building...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wired.hassle said:


> Wouldnt have mattered. I wasnt pissing on the window I was cleaning and my back was turned to the building...


Pissing off a scaffold, dude that is just nasty I couldn't care which way you were doing it.


----------



## drewsserviceco

MechanicalDVR said:


> Pissing off a scaffold, dude that is just nasty I couldn't care which way you were doing it.



I was going to say sooner, I don't think they were overly concerned about him possibly exposing himself, I think it had to do more with how he was relieving himself.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drewsserviceco said:


> I was going to say sooner, I don't think they were overly concerned about him possibly exposing himself, I think it had to do more with how he was relieving himself.


I know plenty of guys that would severely object and get violent from being pissed on.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> I know plenty of guys that would severely object and get violent from being pissed on.


I feel the same way about guys that spit chew or sunflower seeds all over a site and materials.


----------



## Switched

A-Frames don't bother me a bit. Extension ladders, the older I get the more nervous I get about getting way up there, but not so much that it affects me. I think it just makes me double check the footing.


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> I know plenty of guys that would severely object and get violent from being pissed on.


Yea. We know DVR youre old and senile and want to pretend like you even had a quick-john back in the day. :whistling2:


Further more I really wouldnt piss on anyone.I would just as soon stand above them while they hold a extention ladder and I went commando in my cut-off jeans on a 102° day.


----------



## Switched

Wired.hassle said:


> Yea. We know DVR youre old and senile and want to pretend like you even had a quick-john back in the day. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Further more I really wouldnt piss on anyone.I would just as soon stand above them while they hold a extention ladder and I went commando in my cut-off jeans on a 102° day.


Kilt?:laughing:


----------



## Wired.hassle

Switched said:


> A-Frames don't bother me a bit. Extension ladders, the older I get the more nervous I get about getting way up there, but not so much that it affects me. I think it just makes me double check the footing.


Exactly. I see so many ladders busted and splintered that I dont have faith in them any more.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wired.hassle said:


> Yea. We know DVR youre old and senile and want to pretend like you even had a quick-john back in the day. :whistling2:
> 
> 
> Further more I really wouldnt piss on anyone.I would just as soon stand above them while they hold a extention ladder and I went commando in my cut-off jeans on a 102° day.


Old is one thing but I'm far from senile sonny, none of which has to do with pissing off a scaffold.


----------



## Wired.hassle

Switched said:


> Kilt?:laughing:


Only with DVR on the ground..... Nut sweat and butt juice for all the vets. :thumbsup:


----------



## Switched

When I was an apprentice I did as an apprentice does.... stupid stuff!

We didn't have a ladder to get to the lights in the stairway, so we would improvise.

You remember those 3 legged wooden ladders? We would put two legs on a stair run and then one of the other guys would hold the third leg. I was the lucky dude to climb the ladder, as I only weighed about 110-115.

We trimmed a ton of houses this way in the late 90's..... :blink:


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Old is one thing but I'm far from senile sonny, none of which has to do with pissing off a scaffold.


Im sorry I mever ment to insult you. I know how boisterous you Alzheimer's patients get. Just relax and enjoy the view.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wired.hassle said:


> Im sorry I mever ment to insult you. I know how boisterous you Alzheimer's patients get. Just relax and enjoy the view.:laughing:


You'd have to try harder to insult me sonny. As for the 'view' those that own a cadillac don't look or worry about matchbox cars.


----------



## Majewski

Speaking of cars. I have a lot of hot wheels. I win.


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> You'd have to try harder to insult me sonny. As for the 'view' those that own a cadillac don't look or worry about matchbox cars.


There was a neighbor I had that alway talked about cadillac's and matchbox cars. He got busted with a 10 yo on the hallowen trail back in 99. Spent like 15 years in the "pokie" Im pretty sure he got out around 2012....  

Thats a nuance that isn't just coincidental. He really liked his ladders.


----------



## Wired.hassle

Majewski said:


> Speaking of cars. I have a lot of hot wheels. I win.


Yeup.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Wired.hassle said:


> There was a neighbor I had that alway talked about cadillac's and matchbox cars. He got busted woth a 10 yo on the hallowen trail back in 99. Spent like 15 years in the "pokie" Im pretty sure he got out around 2012....
> 
> Thats a nuance that isn't just coincidental. He really liked his ladders.


Thoughts of an engineer, accurate in his own mind and not worth a fuk to any one that matters.


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> You'd have to try harder to insult me sonny. As for the 'view' those that own a cadillac don't look or worry about matchbox cars.


I told you I wasnt trying. Damn.


----------



## Wired.hassle

MechanicalDVR said:


> Thoughts of an engineer, accurate in his own mind and not worth a fuk to any one that matters.


Lmao. Dangerous waters for an armless man.


----------



## Wired.hassle

https://m.facebook.com/LineMechanic...49/?type=3&source=48&ref=m_notif&notif_t=like


----------



## Majewski

Lmao.


----------



## Going_Commando

Wired.hassle said:


> Lmao. Dangerous waters for an armless man.


That's bold talk for a one eyed fat man.


----------



## Wired.hassle

Going_Commando said:


> That's bold talk for a one eyed fat man.


Ill be yer huckleberry.


----------



## LARMGUY

Switched said:


> Kilt?:laughing:


Nahh, but he was hurt real bad. :jester:

:whistling2:


----------



## Wirenut951

I used to be really nervous on extension ladders until I worked for a residential solar company and had to use them daily. We went up on some pretty big houses too it definitely took several days to get used to. 

Some of the things we did safety wise : Put your extension ladders at the proper angle, make sure the top of the ladder extends 3' or more above the roof, tie off the ladder whenever possible to prevent it from falling back or slipping out, use an extension ladder stabilizer, use ladder leveler if you have put the feet of the the ladder on uneven ground, always keep 3 points of contact on the ladder ( 2 hands and 1 foot, or 2 feet and 1 hand etc.) and never have more than 1 person on the ladder.

I felt pretty comfortable on some really high ladders pretty quickly because we had a lot of these pieces of safety equipment in place at all times.


----------



## LARMGUY

Wirenut951 said:


> I used to be really nervous on extension ladders until I worked for a residential solar company and had to use them daily. We went up on some pretty big houses too it definitely took several days to get used to.
> 
> Some of the things we did safety wise : Put your extension ladders at the proper angle, make sure the top of the ladder extends 3' or more above the roof, tie off the ladder whenever possible to prevent it from falling back or slipping out, use an extension ladder stabilizer, use ladder leveler if you have put the feet of the the ladder on uneven ground, always keep 3 points of contact on the ladder ( 2 hands and 1 foot, or 2 feet and 1 hand etc.) and never have more than 1 person on the ladder.
> 
> I felt pretty comfortable on some really high ladders pretty quickly because we had a lot of these pieces of safety equipment in place at all times.


Ever have the extension ladder shakes? It's like a twitch starts your knees and ankles to shake and the ladder begins harmonic vibrations timing just right your effort to stop the shaking of your knees but offset just enough to trigger your brain to move your legs again to compensate. After awhile, you just have to descend and calm down. the middle of the extended ladder bows in and out scaring the hell out of you if you have never experienced it.

:no:


Tying off is all well and good except when you have a 15 foot lanyard on a 10 foot ladder.


----------



## splatz

I lucked into one of these: 

Little Giant Sumo Stance










Yes, it is heavy, and expensive. 

They have two levels on the ladder, so you don't have to approximate or guess - if you use large ladders a lot you probably eyeball it OK, otherwise it's nice. The pop-out levelers at the base make a much more stable setup. You tie this off snug to a good anchor, and you can really feel the difference in stability. 

It's surprising though you can feel very slight wobble or imbalance if you calm down and pay attention. I have learned not to screw around if something doesn't feel quite right. Trust those spidey senses. 

A good safe stable setup may mean hauling a heavier ladder, spending more money, etc. Of course working safely is the main thing, but you'll make it up the time, cost, and effort because when you don't have that solid feeling it slows down your work and you'll inevitably cut corners. 

"Fear of heights is a sign of intelligence." That was the extent of my safety training when I was a roofer's helper in junior high school. It's excellent advice, you should have some fear of heights, because they'll kill you in a blink of an eye without even thinking twice or even feeling bad about it. If not fear, at least grave respect. Feeling a little nervous on a ladder is the proper setting.


----------



## zac

splatz said:


> I lucked into one of these:
> 
> Little Giant Sumo Stance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it is heavy, and expensive.
> 
> They have two levels on the ladder, so you don't have to approximate or guess - if you use large ladders a lot you probably eyeball it OK, otherwise it's nice. The pop-out levelers at the base make a much more stable setup. You tie this off snug to a good anchor, and you can really feel the difference in stability.
> 
> It's surprising though you can feel very slight wobble or imbalance if you calm down and pay attention. I have learned not to screw around if something doesn't feel quite right. Trust those spidey senses.
> 
> A good safe stable setup may mean hauling a heavier ladder, spending more money, etc. Of course working safely is the main thing, but you'll make it up the time, cost, and effort because when you don't have that solid feeling it slows down your work and you'll inevitably cut corners.
> 
> "Fear of heights is a sign of intelligence." That was the extent of my safety training when I was a roofer's helper in junior high school. It's excellent advice, you should have some fear of heights, because they'll kill you in a blink of an eye without even thinking twice or even feeling bad about it. If not fear, at least grave respect. Feeling a little nervous on a ladder is the proper setting.


That's a nice ladder. I like the adjustable outriggers. Nice too that it's fiberglass. Thanks. 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## borisdave

*Safety Requirements for Industrial Lifts*









last week one of our junior safety officer allowed some painters to use high dock lift to repaint the top portion of the garage. We are using that dock lift to load the iron bars to the upper floor and is having no guard rails as it is used to have goods.
As per ANSI MH29.1 Safety Requirements for Industrial Lifts carrying people should require guard rails on all sides. But our kid forget about this and got a big fine for his fault..:jester:


----------



## LARMGUY

Today's safety meeting started off with 1,000 workers being told to look to the south at the other construction site across the street. The GC pointed out the person on the scissor lift on top of the building about 90 ft up and next to a leading edge had no harness on. About 1,000 workers gasped in unison. That would be an immediate banishment from this job and a fine for the company if we were caught doing that.

On a lighter note I did make friends with the rigger of the two biggest cranes and a gruff drill sergeant like rigger for the masonry outfit. We had some hellacious angle iron bracing to lower to the ground. These guys stepped up and worked with us as a team to accomplish the task. Great guys! Saved us a bunch of sweat and time climbing scaffolding over and over trying to hump these down to the ground. My boss gave me until lunch to get them lowered starting 7:30. They were all grounded by 9:30!

Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Today's safety meeting started off with 1,000 workers being told to look to the south at the other construction site across the street. The GC pointed out the person on the scissor lift on top of the building about 90 ft up and next to a leading edge had no harness on. About 1,000 workers gasped in unison. That would be an immediate banishment from this job and a fine for the company if we were caught doing that.
> 
> On a lighter note I did make friends with the rigger of the two biggest cranes and a gruff drill sergeant like rigger for the masonry outfit. We had some hellacious angle iron bracing to lower to the ground. These guys stepped up and worked with us as a team to accomplish the task. Great guys! Saved us a bunch of sweat and time climbing scaffolding over and over trying to hump these down to the ground. My boss gave me until lunch to get them lowered starting 7:30. They were all grounded by 9:30!
> 
> Yeah buddy!!!


Don'tcha just love when a plan comes together!


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Don'tcha just love when a plan comes together!


Especially in 100 degree weather with 90% humidity.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Especially in 100 degree weather with 90% humidity.


Yeah boy! Best time.


----------



## just the cowboy

*I thought I was the only idiot!!!*



Switched said:


> When I was an apprentice I did as an apprentice does.... stupid stuff!
> 
> We didn't have a ladder to get to the lights in the stairway, so we would improvise.
> 
> You remember those 3 legged wooden ladders? We would put two legs on a stair run and then one of the other guys would hold the third leg. I was the lucky dude to climb the ladder, as I only weighed about 110-115.
> 
> We trimmed a ton of houses this way in the late 90's..... :blink:


They did the same thing to me. only it was a step ladder and two guys held the other legs, one guy let his end drop and the ladder came down. I caught hold of it on the way down and it wedged between the walls at the bottom and i just stepped off onto the ground.


----------



## sparky970

We use 12' scissor lifts as much as possible


----------



## MechanicalDVR

sparky970 said:


> We use 12' scissor lifts as much as possible


Somebody is thinking there with the right attitude.


----------



## Essex

Ladders here are only used mainly for access only. Definitely not for working from. Mobile scaffolds are so cheap to hire there is really no need.


----------



## HackWork

Essex said:


> Ladders here are only used mainly for access only. Definitely not for working from. Mobile scaffolds are so cheap to hire there is really no need.


You are clearly not an electrician or tradesman of any type.


----------



## Essex

Explain


----------



## 99cents

Essex said:


> Explain


No, you explain.

Yesterday I put a smoke detector above a stairway. Took about half an hour with an extension ladder. Why on earth would I call in a scaffolder?


----------



## Majewski

Nobody explain nothin! Just play with some hot wheels and go your separate ways. lol


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> No, you explain.
> 
> Yesterday I put a smoke detector above a stairway. Took about half an hour with an extension ladder. Why on earth would I call in a scaffolder?


You don't know what you're talking about. Essex did $1Mil of electrical work last year without any ladders. 

On a more serious note, the Little Giant ladder is excellent for stairwells. The more I use it, the more I love that thing.


----------



## 99cents

HackWork said:


> You don't know what you're talking about. Essex did $1Mil of electrical work last year without any ladders.
> 
> On a more serious note, the Little Giant ladder is excellent for stairwells. The more I use it, the more I love that thing.


I know you like those but I'm a scrawny weakling with skinny arms. It's too heavy. I seem to make do with a lightweight aluminum (gasp!) extension ladder.


----------



## 99cents

Essex plays Grand Theft Electrician on his computer in his jammies in mommy's basement.


----------



## HackWork

99cents said:


> I know you like those but I'm a scrawny weakling with skinny arms. It's too heavy. I seem to make do with a lightweight aluminum (gasp!) extension ladder.


The ladder definitely is heavy (around 50lbs.), but I don't use it that often and when I do use it, it kinda "saves the day" so it's worth the struggle with the extra weight. 

I've had to change some fixtures on stairwells that wouldn't accommodate and extension ladder.

As for Essex, I think he is probably a college student trying to make extra cash online by being a paid troll. Hillary has gone full force with that.


----------



## TGGT

I think they use scaffolds way more I other countries.


----------



## Essex

Ladders are just not considered safe enough by anyone working in commercial or industrial work here. The domestic market is pretty much free to do as it pleases but when failing from height is the largest cause of workplace accidents here in the UK many employers take a dim view on using ladders. 

All our vans carry telescopic towers which are very useful for light duties and can fit in the back of a car and give you a 2M platform. Anything higher or of a heavy duty then a mobile scaffold is required. Not a fixed scaffold as 99pence suggested. The mobile scaffolds are self built. 

Step ladders are considered ok for light duties and as long as you are not using them for long periods of time (30 mins max). Saying this some contractors are prohibiting even step ladders from their sites now.


----------



## ponyboy

I love my ladder


----------



## Essex

Ahhhhh. We would call that a step ladder. P


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TGGT said:


> I think they use scaffolds way more I other countries.


Agreed, scaffolds, rolling steps, horses w/ plank, etc. 




























Way more common to see these things over there.


----------



## Essex

Those above would not be used over here due to the lack of edge protection. You could easily fall from those. These are more the type of thing we use:


----------



## HackWork

Baker scaffolds can be set up with rails, toekicks, outriggers, and other safety devices. The problem is that once you set them up and are ready to start working, you have spent more time than if you just did the job off of a step ladder.


----------



## Essex

Agreed. Sometimes here we spend longer completing risk assessments than it takes doing the job.


----------



## HackWork

That's the way it is at the refinery and power houses around here. But if everywhere was like that, no one would be able to build. At least not at our labor rates.


----------



## Essex

I work in the railway industry. H&S is everywhere.


----------



## Going_Commando

Essex said:


> Those above would not be used over here due to the lack of edge protection. You could easily fall from those. These are more the type of thing we use:


Lol. That top picture is the dumbest piece of equipment I've ever seen.


----------



## Big John

Going_Commando said:


> Lol. That top picture is the dumbest piece of equipment I've ever seen.


Yeah, that looks ridiculously cumbersome to use. If folks are worried about balance safety, seems like platform ladders would be a great solution: http://m.lowes.com/pd/Werner-4-ft-Fiberglass-300-lb-Type-IA-Platform-Ladder/50197185#

I actually wonder why we don't see more of those?


----------



## Going_Commando

I really don't see what is so scary about step ladders, personally.


----------



## HackWork

Big John said:


> Yeah, that looks ridiculously cumbersome to use. If folks are worried about balance safety, seems like platform ladders would be a great solution: http://m.lowes.com/pd/Werner-4-ft-Fiberglass-300-lb-Type-IA-Platform-Ladder/50197185#
> 
> I actually wonder why we don't see more of those?


I was going to purchase one of these. The problem is that it's only useful for working at 1 particular height. How often does that happen?

Even working on the same light or piece of equipment, I will use 2 or 3 steps to get to the part that I need to work on. The platform ladder doesn't work well for that.

Little Giant makes a great platform ladder in which you can change the height. It also has the safety rail around all 4 sides and a toekick. Take a look at it:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Going_Commando said:


> I really don't see what is so scary about step ladders, personally.


Because you probably use them in the manner they were intended. Having to wear a harness and tie off on a step ladder is crazy.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> I was going to purchase one of these. The problem is that it's only useful for working at 1 particular height. How often does that happen?
> 
> Even working on the same light or piece of equipment, I will use 2 or 3 steps to get to the part that I need to work on. The platform ladder doesn't work well for that.
> 
> Little Giant makes a great platform ladder in which you can change the height. It also has the safety rail around all 4 sides and a toekick. Take a look at it:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JUO8IDl5O0


How much does that thing weigh?


----------



## Big John

Yeah, I've got a LG tripod ladder that I love, but it's a beast.


----------



## drsparky

I like the Wave. rack for your stuff, drive all over the site, it makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drsparky said:


> I like the Wave. rack for your stuff, drive all over the site, it makes a lot of sense.
> ]


Be awesome to have a little lift like that in 4 wheel drive for outdoor use.


----------



## HackWork

Big John said:


> Yeah, I've got a LG tripod ladder that I love, but it's a beast.


I was referring to the platform ladders.

I was talking about them with a friend and the same topic came up, how they only work at one height. Within the next week I stumbled upon the Little Giant Platform Cage. 

It's definitely not something that I would use, but for maintenance or work in a plant in which you can roll it around, it might come in handy. At least keep the safety guy happy.


----------



## HackWork

drsparky said:


> I like the Wave. rack for your stuff, drive all over the site, it makes a lot of sense.
> [MG]http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq209/drsparky/WAV-allWAV-Crown-CrownWave_zpsad8dd81f.jpg[/IMG]
> [MG]http://i448.photobucket.com/albums/qq209/drsparky/wav-50-series-67627_1b_zps55034688.jpg[/IMG]


That's an awesome little guy. And 10' platform height isn't bad.


----------



## eddy current

Essex said:


> Ladders are just not considered safe enough by anyone working in commercial or industrial work here. The domestic market is pretty much free to do as it pleases but when failing from height is the largest cause of workplace accidents here in the UK many employers take a dim view on using ladders.
> 
> All our vans carry telescopic towers which are very useful for light duties and can fit in the back of a car and give you a 2M platform. Anything higher or of a heavy duty then a mobile scaffold is required. Not a fixed scaffold as 99pence suggested. The mobile scaffolds are self built.
> 
> Step ladders are considered ok for light duties and as long as you are not using them for long periods of time (30 mins max). Saying this some contractors are prohibiting even step ladders from their sites now.



It's happening up here in Canada. 
In Ontario, Canada a ladder is not considered a work platform for construction. It has always been that way but we have always used ladders. In the past couple of years they have been enforcing it more and more. I've been on jobs where no ladders were allowed unless you provided paperwork explaining how all the other safer methods were not possible.


----------



## PlugsAndLights

eddy current said:


> It's happening up here in Canada.
> In Ontario, Canada a ladder is not considered a work platform for construction. It has always been that way but we have always used ladders. In the past couple of years they have been enforcing it more and more. I've been on jobs where no ladders were allowed unless you provided paperwork explaining how all the other safer methods were not possible.


Ya, that's one of the reasons I quit the union and stopped doing commercial 
work. Now I work on small res jobs and do nearly everything off my 3 step 
aluminum ladder. Oh ya, in running shoes. Haven't seen the Min of labour
in years. :yes::yes:
P&L


----------



## daks

eddy current said:


> It's happening up here in Canada.
> In Ontario, Canada a ladder is not considered a work platform for construction. It has always been that way but we have always used ladders. In the past couple of years they have been enforcing it more and more. I've been on jobs where no ladders were allowed unless you provided paperwork explaining how all the other safer methods were not possible.


 Seeing it in all large industrial here in Ontario, *if *you do get to use a ladder, you get saddled with things like mandatory tie-off after second step, spotter at the base of the ladder, filling out a hazard/risk assessment form, safety video. 

Lol then when I go to these small commercial factories they want me to fix their highbay lights while standing on the liftruck forks. 

Makes my wallet fat though, we charge by the hour. 

Too bad it's hard to fit cash in my wallet because I have to carry around so many of these %^&**^&%$ different training and safety cards that I have to pull my wallet out to sit in the truck.

Today I've got one foot on the top of a 4' ladder in the bottom of a stairwell, with the other foot on a 2" brick windowsill using a TE60 with a 2' long 1 1/2" SDS bit trying to make a hole through block and poured foundation walls for #6 teck cables. 6" thick block was no problem but the 8" pored with lots of rocks in it behind it really gave me a workout.
Any safety person seeing me up there like that would have exploded. But I was perfectly safe. :thumbup:


----------



## daks

PlugsAndLights said:


> Ya, that's one of the reasons I quit the union and stopped doing commercial
> work. Now I work on small res jobs and do nearly everything off my 3 step
> aluminum ladder. Oh ya, in running shoes. Haven't seen the Min of labour
> in years. :yes::yes:
> P&L


 We started a small project of converting a 200A service that fed two meters and 3 panels in an older home. To a 200A 4 gang meter base. 

Master Electrician had been on the flat top roof to check things out before reviewing the project and then left. 

I went upto the first roof that was a flat top with the steel flashing around it. Looked around and noticed the triplex from the pole was rubbing on the steel flashing. Walked closer, yep, it had worn through the insulation and you could see the insulation melted out around where the wire was touching the flashing. NC tester confirmed that the flashing and gutters were live. 

Glad we use fiberglass ladders.


----------



## HackWork

daks said:


> We started a small project of converting a 200A service that fed two meters and 3 panels in an older home. To a 200A 4 gang meter base.
> 
> Master Electrician had been on the flat top roof to check things out before reviewing the project and then left.
> 
> I went upto the first roof that was a flat top with the steel flashing around it. Looked around and noticed the triplex from the pole was rubbing on the steel flashing. Walked closer, yep, it had worn through the insulation and you could see the insulation melted out around where the wire was touching the flashing. NC tester confirmed that the flashing and gutters were live.
> 
> Glad we use fiberglass ladders.


Do you use fiberglass scaffolds, lifts, buckets, etc?


----------



## Majewski

Today is the day I put a ladder on a rolling clothing cart to reach my height. See ya all from the hospital later!


----------



## PlugsAndLights

daks said:


> We started a small project of converting a 200A service that fed two meters and 3 panels in an older home. To a 200A 4 gang meter base.
> 
> Master Electrician had been on the flat top roof to check things out before reviewing the project and then left.
> 
> I went upto the first roof that was a flat top with the steel flashing around it. Looked around and noticed the triplex from the pole was rubbing on the steel flashing. Walked closer, yep, it had worn through the insulation and you could see the insulation melted out around where the wire was touching the flashing. NC tester confirmed that the flashing and gutters were live.
> 
> Glad we use fiberglass ladders.


I'll keep using aluminum ladders, but your story is a good warning. 
Thanks,
P&L


----------



## daks

HackWork said:


> Do you use fiberglass scaffolds, lifts, buckets, etc?


 Nope, but in this case we got lucky by following legislation. But not a preferred safety method. 

We would have also been very unlucky if we had followed legislation and used a scaffold or lift. 

I just had a reminder about how dangerous our profession is, how easy it is for one detail to make it a bad day. My first thought when I looked at the melted spot on the cable was "IED" . 

Across the street we were watching some roofers climbing up and down on their Al ladders.


----------



## Blitzer

You're still allowed to use 6' and 8' ladders in Ontario, I mean how tall are these ladders before you need s platform?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eddy current

Blitzer said:


> You're still allowed to use 6' and 8' ladders in Ontario, I mean how tall are these ladders before you need s platform?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes......with 3 point contact at all times.


----------



## Krolman

Isn't the rule 1:3, 1 metter out for every 3? Ladders are not so much a issue with I only get itchy when I'm on a 14' on the roof of a 30+ story... mainly cause you should hook up to something higher than you but your are the highest thing there. 

though I can't argue with the view


----------



## MechanicalDVR

eddy current said:


> Yes......with 3 point contact at all times.


So does that mean you need to work really well one handed or like train your penis to wrap around a step?


----------



## just the cowboy

*Guess carring something up is a no non*



eddy current said:


> Yes......with 3 point contact at all times.


Guess I was not allowed to carry up them shingles the other day at my house.


----------



## Jarp Habib

Ladder safety pic of the day! Not pictured is the harness on my back, yo-yo, beam clamp attached to the top of the elevator shaft. There was about a 5 foot gap behind the elevator cab and the wall of the shaft, it took getting a 24 foot extension ladder and dropping the cab down almost another floor to reach the top back corner and clear the cab railing at the right angle. It only took about 10 minutes to get in there and fix the dangling smoke detector and get back out. One of the biggest gripes I've heard about proper ladder safety is how much time it takes to blah blah blah whatever task, but if you get the proper ladders and equipment, actually use it right routinely, you will be just as fast as before without the risks of plummeting down to the basement.


----------



## Going_Commando

Pssshhh. You people have no sense of adventure.


----------



## Jarp Habib

Going_Commando said:


> Pssshhh. You people have no sense of adventure.


As soon as they pay me to be adventurous I will be. For now, they pay me to be safety OCD so that's how it'll go.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Jarp Habib said:


> Ladder safety pic of the day! Not pictured is the harness on my back, yo-yo, beam clamp attached to the top of the elevator shaft. There was about a 5 foot gap behind the elevator cab and the wall of the shaft, it took getting a 24 foot extension ladder and dropping the cab down almost another floor to reach the top back corner and clear the cab railing at the right angle. It only took about 10 minutes to get in there and fix the dangling smoke detector and get back out. One of the biggest gripes I've heard about proper ladder safety is how much time it takes to blah blah blah whatever task, but if you get the proper ladders and equipment, actually use it right routinely, you will be just as fast as before without the risks of plummeting down to the basement.


Normally they can be reached from the top of the car. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jarp Habib

MechanicalDVR said:


> Normally they can be reached from the top of the car. :thumbsup:


If the F/A gen foreman / license holder wasn't a neurotic OCD piece'a work who would have let us pipe across the top of shaft like usual, sure! But no, he was adamant that we core through the top between the air handlers and back wall of shaft for each smoke  hence the spacewalk.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Would you do this?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> Would you do this?


No. 

I have to admit leaning an extension ladder on a stepladder is pretty clever. If you strapped the extension ladder to the stepladder, and didn't go much higher than the stepladder, it's probably not that bad. 

Even so, I don't get creative with ladders, you might learn a lesson the hard way, and with heights that can be fatal.


----------



## MCasey

MechanicalDVR said:


> Would you do this?


We have let men go for this type problem solving.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Would you do this?


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


> Would you do this?


not so much the height, or what's underneath. But that angle bugs me.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> not so much the height, or what's underneath. But that angle bugs me.


Very much so!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


>


^^ A guy could pretty much dance on top of that guy. Safety Sam at it's best. Of course you would be wanting to have the truck keys in your pocket.


----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I don't know what's worse using a A frame when they have a extension ladder right there on the van rack or the fact that the A frame is on a van.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> I don't know what's worse using a A frame when they have a extension ladder right there on the van rack or the fact that the A frame is on a van.


Exactly my first thoughts.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Stable base


----------



## MechanicalDVR

No ladder


----------



## MechanicalDVR

2 man ladder?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just don't bounce


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Death wish


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LGLS

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Nothing wrong here, this is how Verizon and the cable company roll.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LawnGuyLandSparky said:


> Nothing wrong here, this is how Verizon and the cable company roll.


Every pic isn't about something wrong, even though this ladder is too straight, needs the base pulled back somewhat.

The 4 to 1 rule is best. This ladder is 20' up so the base should be 5' out of align with the top.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

Holy cow! 

And you were wondering just how they could quote that low and under bid you?


----------



## Switched

I saw these the other day online, a step ladder that can legally be used to lean against a wall and used. It can also be placed in on a corner of a wall.

https://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass/dp/B01BBT847O


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> I saw these the other day online, a step ladder that can legally be used to lean against a wall and used. It can also be placed in on a corner of a wall.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Louisville-Ladder-Cross-Step-FXS1506-Fiberglass/dp/B01BBT847O


That is really cool and could be really handy.


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is really cool and could be really handy.


They are useful enough that I will be changing out my whole ladder supply with them. We all know how often a ladder is leaned up against a wall, at leas this way they will be safer and in compliance.

That is more than worth the cost of changing them out.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Who needs a ladder?


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Who needs a ladder?


That is straight up old school get er done! LOL...


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> That is straight up old school get er done! LOL...


Yeah boy!:thumbsup:


----------



## splatz

MechanicalDVR said:


> That is really cool and could be really handy.


I agree, that looks very useful.


----------



## splatz

Not 100% sure I wouldn't be opposed to doing this.


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## MechanicalDVR

splatz said:


> Not 100% sure I wouldn't be opposed to doing this.


I found this funny because I've done exactly this in a kitchen just like this one at a high rise condo project.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TGGT

I am a fan of safety but you can't design a ladder for every kind of situation unless they design buildings around being able to properly use ladders.


----------



## Switched

TGGT said:


> I am a fan of safety but you can't design a ladder for every kind of situation unless they design buildings around being able to properly use ladders.


That is construction in a nutshell....

While we should make an effort to be safe, let's be honest.... this is a trade that dictates a little risk. We all want, deserve, and need to go home each and every night unscathed, but if we can't accept there is the slim chance we won't, then a desk job is more our territory.

Although after seeing the white collar types and the lives they live, I'll accept that risk any damn day of the week.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> That is construction in a nutshell....
> 
> While we should make an effort to be safe, let's be honest.... this is a trade that dictates a little risk. We all want, deserve, and need to go home each and every night unscathed, but if we can't accept there is the slim chance we won't, then a desk job is more our territory.
> 
> Although after seeing the white collar types and the lives they live, I'll accept that risk any damn day of the week.


I might like the attire but the rest they can have. I'd always prefferred to have the tools in my hands than just a pen and phone.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Krolman

MechanicalDVR said:


>


so draining the pool was not an option?


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> so draining the pool was not an option?


Regardless, scaffold planks (wood or metal) and not 2"x 4" s on the flat would have been the proper solution.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MCasey

Krolman said:


> so draining the pool was not an option?


It never is an option on the tble is it?


----------



## Krolman

MCasey said:


> It never is an option on the tble is it?


I just don't wanna walk the plank. ARRRRR:jester:


----------



## MCasey

Krolman said:


> I just don't wanna walk the plank. ARRRRR:jester:


We have set up scaffold in the pool on more than one occasion at colleges.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MCasey said:


> We have set up scaffold in the pool on more than one occasion at colleges.


Done a good amount of underwater pool repair and never seen an indoor pool with lights over the pool, normally they are mounted over the deck on the sides of the pool. Not saying it is never done but it seems bulb changes would completely suck, especially if you broke one. 

Draining and refilling an olympic size pool sounds like a lot of time and money.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks super safe


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks super safe


So what's your problem with this one... It has a scaffold plank!


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> So what's your problem with this one... It has a scaffold plank!


Nothing provided the ladder wasn't placed by a dyslexic!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Butt buddies


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## drsparky

I have to admit I've used a snowmobile as a "field expedient" ladder in the past.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


That looks like the old Batman climbing the wall trick.


----------



## chicken steve

Gotta admit, some of these are creative....! ~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR

drsparky said:


> I have to admit I've used a snowmobile as a "field expedient" ladder in the past.



There is a huge difference in things done out of necessity and those done out of stupidity.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> That looks like the old Batman climbing the wall trick.


It's a roof not a wall, just bad camera angle.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

chicken steve said:


> Gotta admit, some of these are creative....! ~CS~


Dumb but creative!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


He must be Australian.


----------



## sbrn33

Just doing what it takes to get the job done,.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> He must be Australian.


Hard to say, maybe half chinese.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


I've actually done this. Years ago, but yes, it was fairly common back then.


----------



## micromind

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Not sure I can buy this one, the guy on bottom has at least 600 lbs. on his shoulders........


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> I've actually done this. Years ago, but yes, it was fairly common back then.


Oh me too, many times but it doesn't make it smart. I did many things in the past that were worse and it was just luck that none of them took me out.

It only takes one slip to end a career or life.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

micromind said:


> Not sure I can buy this one, the guy on bottom has at least 600 lbs. on his shoulders........


I thought it was more funny than anything else when I saw it, didn't really post it with any thought of dissecting it for authenticity.


----------



## TOOL_5150

MechanicalDVR said:


> Old is one thing but I'm far from senile sonny, none of which has to do with pissing off a scaffold.


I saw a guy piss off a scaffold once... It kicked his ass and left him crying.:laughing:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

TOOL_5150 said:


> I saw a guy piss off a scaffold once... It kicked his ass and left him crying.:laughing:


I've seen it more than once in the city because some guys aren't as stealthy as they would like to believe.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Yeah this looks really safe


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Saying his prayers, then.

Most pews are not _that_ well anchored.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Saying his prayers, then.
> 
> Most pews are not _that_ well anchored.


I would trust the minimized contact area of the wood to the top rail of the pews, he's trying to fight physics there and so far so good. I'd say his prayer was answered or something along those lines.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## lighterup

:laughing:


MechanicalDVR said:


>


----------



## HackWork

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Now THAT is an awesome idea. I would want something a little stronger than that handrail, but it's still a cool idea that I never thought of.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

HackWork said:


> Now THAT is an awesome idea. I would want something a little stronger than that handrail, but it's still a cool idea that I never thought of.


Yeah, not a great idea.


----------



## lighterup

MechanicalDVR said:


> Yeah, not a great idea.


Talk about having faith in the Finish Carpenter.:001_huh:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Talk about having faith in the Finish Carpenter.:001_huh:


LOL, yeah right! Some cheap laborer and his trusty staple gun all too often nowadays!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## bill39

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Please tell me that is photo-shopped!!! No one is that stupid, are they??


----------



## MechanicalDVR

bill39 said:


> Please tell me that is photo-shopped!!! No one is that stupid, are they??


Sure they are!!! 

Just hang around a home depot and watch folks load up.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

If anyone knows how to repost this so our non-fb friends can view it, that would be nice.
https://www.facebook.com/SpottedYorkshire/videos/1898492577087801/


----------



## MerakVerer

There is one simple trick I learned when I got my certificate for climbing risers. You have to place the ladder in a position that your feet are at the bottom of the ladder, and that you can stretch your arms. And when you stretch your arms that you just touch the ladder with your hands, this way the ladder is always in good position. And then it is just climbing in there.


----------



## MikeFL

MerakVerer said:


> There is one simple trick I learned when I got my certificate for climbing risers. You have to place the ladder in a position that your feet are at the bottom of the ladder, and that you can stretch your arms. And when you stretch your arms that you just touch the ladder with your hands, this way the ladder is always in good position. And then it is just climbing in there.


Simple trick I learned as a teenager was when you're 3 stories up on a ladder and the ladder is on slate and it starts raining, that ladder is going to slide out from under you!

It happened to me. It was a very slow, controlled decent. I just bent my knees slightly at the bottom and stood up. Didn't get hurt one bit.

Unlike my buddy on the same job. He saw a bee and jumped off from 3 stories up and hit a tree, bounced off the tree and landed in shrubs. He was pretty banged up. I'd rather take the bee sting than all the bruises that poor guy had that day.


----------



## MerakVerer

MikeFL said:


> Simple trick I learned as a teenager was when you're 3 stories up on a ladder and the ladder is on slate and it starts raining, that ladder is going to slide out from under you!
> 
> It happened to me. It was a very slow, controlled decent. I just bent my knees slightly at the bottom and stood up. Didn't get hurt one bit.
> 
> Unlike my buddy on the same job. He saw a bee and jumped off from 3 stories up and hit a tree, bounced off the tree and landed in shrubs. He was pretty banged up. I'd rather take the bee sting than all the bruises that poor guy had that day.


I understand, I would also rather take the bee sting than the bruises. I think most of the people would.


----------



## Krolman

MikeFL said:


> Simple trick I learned as a teenager was when you're 3 stories up on a ladder and the ladder is on slate and it starts raining, that ladder is going to slide out from under you!
> 
> It happened to me. It was a very slow, controlled decent. I just bent my knees slightly at the bottom and stood up. Didn't get hurt one bit.
> 
> Unlike my buddy on the same job. He saw a bee and jumped off from 3 stories up and hit a tree, bounced off the tree and landed in shrubs. He was pretty banged up. I'd rather take the bee sting than all the bruises that poor guy had that day.


I feel like if they didn't panic they wouldn't have even been stung.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Krolman said:


> I feel like if they didn't panic they wouldn't have even been stung.


Much the same when dealing with dogs or any other animal that can get aggressive. 

Your fate rests in them smelling fear.


----------



## boots 211

I was going to start a new thread about ladder safety and found this one. Please guys use extra care, today I fell off a 8"stepladder, don't even know how it really happened, But i ended up with a broken ankle and a cast to my knee.


----------



## LARMGUY

boots 211 said:


> I was going to start a new thread about ladder safety and found this one. Please guys use extra care, today I fell off a 8"stepladder, don't even know how it really happened, But i ended up with a broken ankle and a cast to my knee.


Damn dude! As I mentioned earlier in this thread I fell 10 feet to concrete and broke my right side, leg, arm, shoulder. It took me three years of therapy to get back to work.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

boots 211 said:


> I was going to start a new thread about ladder safety and found this one. Please guys use extra care, today I fell off a 8"stepladder, don't even know how it really happened, But i ended up with a broken ankle and a cast to my knee.


Hope you have a quick and easy recovery.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Think this is OSHA approved?


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Close to straight


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Looks secure


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Looks secure


I had a 4' step ladder fall off of a truck once after I neglected to strap it down. Guess who was directly behind me.... Highway Patrol....

I pull off immediately and pick it up and secure it, no damage was done as I had just pulled onto the street, maybe like a few MPH. The officer pulls over lights flashing and all....

"Do you know why I pulled you over?"

"Nope, I don't have a clue...."


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> I had a 4' step ladder fall off of a truck once after I neglected to strap it down. Guess who was directly behind me.... Highway Patrol....
> 
> I pull off immediately and pick it up and secure it, no damage was done as I had just pulled onto the street, maybe like a few MPH. The officer pulls over lights flashing and all....
> 
> *"Do you know why I pulled you over?"*
> 
> "Nope, I don't have a clue...."


Selling PBA fund raiser tickets?


----------



## Switched

MechanicalDVR said:


> Selling PBA fund raiser tickets?


I can never get out of a ticket... My mouth just won't shut up...


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Switched said:


> I can never get out of a ticket... My mouth just won't shut up...


Make em laugh, become a person in their eyes instead of a number.

I can shoot the crap with them and drive away 99% of the time.


----------



## just the cowboy

*When I was younger*



MechanicalDVR said:


> Selling PBA fund raiser tickets?


That was always the saying when I grew up. One night we were at the street drag racing spot in Phila ( the meadows), and the cops came up and said " If you guys buy all these ball tickets we won't be back tonight".
Well everyone kick in money and what a night of racing.


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


> Make em laugh, become a person in their eyes instead of a number.
> 
> I can shoot the crap with them and drive away 99% of the time.


Me too.:thumbsup:


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> Me too.:thumbsup:


I got a ticket from a female officer that couldn't have seen what she said she did if her life depended on it.

She was tucked in behind a building running radar and said she saw me run a light.

I could see the front bumper of her cruiser from the light, that I went through when it was yellow.

It was the 30th of the month and while talking it was apparent she was going to write the ticket.

As she handed me the ticket I said well it is that time of the month and she really wasn't happy!


----------



## LARMGUY

MechanicalDVR said:


>


This guy would be fired.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

LARMGUY said:


> This guy would be fired.


And not just for the sneakers!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

MechanicalDVR said:


>


Stack some buckets on the top step and he's all set!


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MikeFL

Another day on the job in Miami for the telco crew:
https://www.facebook.com/Fox4FortMyers/videos/10154688390992694/

If anyone knows how to get a non-fb url for that, that would be cool.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

MikeFL said:


> Another day on the job in Miami for the telco crew:
> https://www.facebook.com/Fox4FortMyers/videos/10154688390992694/
> 
> If anyone knows how to get a non-fb url for that, that would be cool.


http://www.fox4now.com/news/state/video-florida-man-shoots-2-att-trucks-in-driveway

HIALEAH, Fla. (AP) - Authorities say a Florida man shot at two AT&T trucks because they were parked in front of his driveway.

Cellphone video shows 64-year-old Jorge Jove calmly walking around the first truck and shooting at all four tires on Wednesday. Jove then walked to the second truck and opened fire. He reloaded the gun several times.

The Miami Herald reports AT&T technician Derrick Taylor could be heard saying that there was a man shooting the tires and the engines of the truck.

Hialeah Sgt. Carl Zogby said in an email that Jove was upset because the trucks were parked in front of his driveway.

Authorities say charges are pending. It's unclear if Jove has a lawyer.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

HD plastic chair ladders??


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR

Just tie them together...


----------



## lighterup

Mech D
one of my first jobs just out of the service , a friend lined up for me.

His boss laid a ladder down on a 4 story buildings flat roof and 
extended the ladder over the edge...told me to sit on it (where 
it was on flat roof) and rigged up a rappel line for my friend to 
go over the edge with snap link and rappeling cord.

Much to my objections , the guy just said "Sit there , don't 
move and John will be fine!!"

When john got back on the roof , I told that guy to pound salt
and walked off.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

lighterup said:


> Mech D
> one of my first jobs just out of the service , a friend lined up for me.
> 
> His boss laid a ladder down on a 4 story buildings flat roof and
> extended the ladder over the edge...told me to sit on it (where
> it was on flat roof) and rigged up a rappel line for my friend to
> go over the edge with snap link and rappeling cord.
> 
> Much to my objections , the guy just said "Sit there , don't
> move and John will be fine!!"
> 
> When john got back on the roof , I told that guy to pound salt
> and walked off.


First jobs I was on when I got out I did very stupid things like climbing I-beams and brick walls like a monkey. 

Looking back or talking to guys that were there with me I may have had some kind of deathwish.

Not sure when the need for adrenaline finally wore off.


----------



## MikeFL

I used to walk heights. It was never a problem as long as I focused on me and what my feet were on.

Now it's no more than 2 rungs up a ladder.
Fortunately I never took any high falls but I've seen plenty of others with a bad day.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## Eg519

grow a set ya *****


----------



## MechanicalDVR

Eg519 said:


> grow a set ya *****


They all look like they have a set at that height.


----------



## Eg519

but on a serious note. new laws in Ontario with working at heights have linemen asking questions about "working off ladders" which we all do all the time. We essentially are allowed to work off a ladder as long as we have a written rescue procedure documented on our tailboard. I believe the wording is a ladder is basically to get from one spot to another you're not actually supposed to work off them. don't quote me since the wording is from the health and safety act but that's what we've been told.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## TheLivingBubba

Seen this on the news tonight. Volunteers for a local habitat for humanity starting a new neighborhood.


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## adamclark52

All I'm getting out of this thread is ideas


----------



## MechanicalDVR

adamclark52 said:


> All I'm getting out of this thread is ideas


Just remember the injury or death you cause maybe your own! :whistling2:


----------



## AFJES2017

Good darn thing I hate heights! - Means, no ladders for me then


----------



## MechanicalDVR

AFJES2017 said:


> Good darn thing I hate heights! - Means, no ladders for me then


It's more fun to work at heights without ladders anyway.


----------



## goodtimesgladly

It's not the fall but the sudden stop that bothers me


----------



## lighterup

goodtimesgladly said:


> It's not the fall but the sudden stop that bothers me


Trust me..it can be real Beatchah


----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## MechanicalDVR




----------



## daveEM

MechanicalDVR said:


>


A lot of work and expense having that 'I beam' installed to hold the ladder. Not sure how the person actually gets on the first step tho.


----------



## Going_Commando

daveEM said:


> A lot of work and expense having that 'I beam' installed to hold the ladder. Not sure how the person actually gets on the first step tho.


Easy. You step up onto the mid rail of the railing then on to the i beam. Turn around and step on to the ladder. Easiest thing in the world.


----------



## HackWork

daveEM, were you not fully awake when you made that post about them installing the I-beam for the ladder? :jester:


----------



## daveEM

HackWork said:


> daveEM, were you not fully awake :jester:


Jeez I'm trying to get you an Admin job (by becoming a mod first) in the other thread and here you are pointing out my flaws. 

Oh well I've got thick skin and a nice Train :thumbsup:


----------



## HackWork

daveEM said:


> Jeez I'm trying to get you an Admin job (by becoming a mod first) in the other thread and here you are pointing out my flaws.
> 
> Oh well I've got thick skin and a nice Train


----------



## MechanicalDVR

daveEM said:


> Jeez I'm trying to get you an Admin job (by becoming a mod first) in the other thread and here you are pointing out my flaws.
> 
> Oh well I've got thick skin and a nice Train :thumbsup:


Having a nice train is always good! :whistling2:


----------



## WrongWire

How are we sure that isn't just the most ingenious storage space ever?


----------



## Southeast Power

https://www.reddit.com/r/gifsthatkeepongiving/comments/7jotrx/a_roller_coaster_of_emotion/


----------



## MechanicalDVR

southeast power said:


> https://www.reddit.com/r/gifsthatkeepongiving/comments/7jotrx/a_roller_coaster_of_emotion/


Ouch!

That will leave a mark.


----------



## telsa

MechanicalDVR said:


>



That inventor-showman has a Mogul loose.


----------



## WrongWire

How is that ladder even standing? Doesn't look to be hitting the lamp at all.


----------



## telsa

WrongWire said:


> How is that ladder even standing? Doesn't look to be hitting the lamp at all.


Look at the truck's hitch.

It's cantilevered up from below.

Meaning it must sway like a bean stalk.

Would be interesting during an earthquake, I'm sure.


----------



## MechanicalDVR

telsa said:


> Look at the truck's hitch.
> 
> It's cantilevered up from below.
> 
> Meaning it must sway like a bean stalk.
> 
> Would be interesting during an earthquake, I'm sure.


I could see this being fine for a guy that weighs like a little girl but not for an average or over average build/weight man.


----------



## Going_Commando

telsa said:


> Look at the truck's hitch.
> 
> It's cantilevered up from below.
> 
> Meaning it must sway like a bean stalk.
> 
> Would be interesting during an earthquake, I'm sure.


I feel like being on any ladder, platform or the ground would be unnerving in an earthquake. Actually, it is. There was 1 minor earthquake when I lived in Long Beach and that was quite unnerving. I was in bed when that happened though.


----------



## WrongWire

Going_Commando said:


> I feel like being on any ladder, platform or the ground would be unnerving in an earthquake. Actually, it is. There was 1 minor earthquake when I lived in Long Beach and that was quite unnerving. I was in bed when that happened though.



Just imagine how bad it would have been in you were sleeping on a ladder. I shudder to think.


----------

